# Best Commercial so far...



## flipnidaho (Feb 15, 2005)

I just saw the Gyro helmet commercial (the one with the kid wearing a helmet)... The best ad I've seen so far on OLN during the TDF coverage...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

flipnidaho said:


> I just saw the Gyro helmet commercial (the one with the kid wearing a helmet)... The best ad I've seen so far on OLN during the TDF coverage...


But now Didi is nothing but a cheap coporate schil


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*Yeah*

But what is it exactly that he's sold out?



Alpedhuez55 said:


> But now Didi is nothing but a cheap coporate schil


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> But now Didi is nothing but a cheap coporate schil


he's always been a "coporate schil"... dude has been sponsored for a long time now


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

The Specialized commercial where they try and interview Levi Leipheimer.

Good stuff.

-Danimal


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Bobke in the buff*



FatTireFred said:


> he's always been a "coporate schil"... dude has been sponsored for a long time now



The nude Bobke is rare creature. The commercial made me laugh til I puked. You need more exposure Bob.....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

phil talking about BBQ every 5 minutes in awesome.

I AM SO STOKED FOR THE BBQ CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

Not sure about commercials, but I like those segments that Kirsten Gum does. She's got a healthy set of... ummm.... lungs.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Hey Janet*

There's donuts in the conference room...

I like that, but I did leave the helmet kid on the tape I am recording from TIVO one time, in part because the kid was cute and all, but the little RV attracts my attention too.

It's a much better collection of commercials than in years past, and boy am I glad John basedow has stopped....the worst commercial IMO

Wonder what we'll be seeing next year w/o Lance, fewer commercials, fewer hours, will OLN compress three weeks of tour into a two hour program like the Vuelta?...

But this year is great


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

*My vote goes to Specialized*

Chasing Levi has been the funniest commercial so far.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't have OLN so have been "forced" into downloading the video. Commericals are cut out so I haven't seen a single one. The Specialized commercial sounds cool though. I have a Specialized bike and a Gerolsteiner Jersey


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> The nude Bobke is rare creature. The commercial made me laugh til I puked. You need more exposure Bob.....


Gets my vote too. I also like that sick noise he makes on the one about the magaga or whatever it's called.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

ajoc_prez said:


> Not sure about commercials, but I like those segments that Kirsten Gum does. She's got a healthy set of... ummm.... lungs.


But the big question was did she have a lung expansion during the off season?


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

flipnidaho said:


> I just saw the Gyro helmet commercial (the one with the kid wearing a helmet)... The best ad I've seen so far on OLN during the TDF coverage...


On the cute side I like the Giro helmet. On the serious side I like the Livestrong "I do it for me" commercial. 

By the end of the tour I'm usually hating *ALL* the commercials after watching them continuosly for 3 straight weeks. It's like torture..... my nightmares will return just talking about it. I now hear the music to the Lincoln Navigator commercial creeping back into my head. The doors open, the tailgate lifts, ... oh the agony.

But this year I have Tivo, so don't see many commercials at all. Have only seen the "peak bar" commercial once! Whew.

The downside is sometimes I blow past Kirsten's backstage pass. I don't care if she did a little bike tuneup during the offseason. If it looks good on the TV screen I don't care how it got there. Have a beer and enjoy.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

the Giro ad was nice...sentimental, but hey...so am I!


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> I just saw the Gyro helmet commercial (the one with the kid wearing a helmet)... The best ad I've seen so far on OLN during the TDF coverage...


Okay, here are the current standings as I see them:

1) Starbucks "Hank"
Humor: 9; the Hank mascot cracks me up
Originality: 7; they ran a similar one previously, but still a relatively fresh idea
Production: 10; what else would you expect from Dr. Evil's corporation
Overall: 8.7

2) Gyro "Le Tour"
Humor: 8; DiDi makes it
Originality: 6; reminds me of the PowerBar "Big German" series of commericials
Production: 9; pretty good for a bike company!
Overall: 7.7

3) 24 Hr. Fitness "Be Fit". 
Humor: 6; the guy curling the water jugs is pretty funny
Originality: 6; Nike used the idea of Lance inspiring people to exercise last year
Production: 8; So Lance really does have more than two facial expressions? 
Overall: 6.7


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

*the barbarians*



flipnidaho said:


> I just saw the Gyro helmet commercial (the one with the kid wearing a helmet)... The best ad I've seen so far on OLN during the TDF coverage...


It's not unique to TdF, but the out of work barbarians commercial cracks me up.

b7b


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Probably a safe bet that the "Survivor" promotions are not on the short list.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

RodeRash said:


> Probably a safe bet that the "Survivor" promotions are not on the short list.


Right. It seems a bit ironic that auto makers apparently consider us a sophisticated group (witness all the commercials for Saab, Infinity, Jaguar, BMW, etc), but OLN figures we've got nothing better to do than watch the All Star BBQ tourney and 5 year old Survivor re-runs. Oh, so they've got switchbacks and treachery too? Count me in!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Mitchum*

My favorite is the Mitchum shaving-doesn't-challenge-your-masculinity commercial it's straight to the point with no site gags or silly video yet very amusing. Also like the Levi Commercial and the Giro Commercial.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the Specialized commercials too - love the shower scene.

Most hated: I think it's for Levi's - guy trashes a new pair of jeans to give to his girl, so he can keep his comfy pair. Hey, you're going away, you damn well better give me something better than a scuzzy pair 'o jeans.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

There's a lot of really good commercials this year actually....

- Direct TV refer a friend. golden ticket song is cool

- Expedia janet ... dot commmmmm

- Specialized Levi - features his podium girl wife at the end

- Capital One Visa - NO! I'm shaking in my bright yellow shirt

- 24 hr fitness Be Fit music is so cool.

- Infiniti FX <--- that girl leaving a note is hottt

-


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Worst commercials

- Subaru ugly ass Tribeca will be dust in the wind

- Survivor naked guy. anything survivor arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

i like the Giro and the LL Bean commercial with the kid and his reflective back pack. <--- kinda takes me back to the days...


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

The Aussie girl in the Fosters commercial is pretty damn hot.


----------



## burhed (Jul 12, 2002)

*Local Commercial*

We have a local commercial that's pretty clever. It's for a shoe store. In the background there is classic French music playing. All you see is a persons foot pushing the cranks on a bike and with each pedal stroke it's a different shoe going round...

I'm not really into shoes that much, but it's clever and like to see local companies sponsoring cycling on OLN.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

francois said:


> Worst commercials
> 
> - Subaru ugly ass Tribeca will be dust in the wind
> 
> - Survivor naked guy. anything survivor arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 Those are pretty bad...but I can't make sense of those mitchum deodorant commercials...they are only memorable for their stupidity...

'If shaving your legs doesn't diminsh your masculinity then...' 

-what demographic is that targeted @?


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Foster's*



wirespeed said:


> The Aussie girl in the Fosters commercial is pretty damn hot.


That Foster's commercial is obviously the best. Next time I get into a fight with my fiancee, I am just going to lob an oil can of brew at her. It would be so awesome if that worked.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

My favorite commercials by far are the Trek Lucky 7 ads, just because they are so kooky yet half-assed, like they just dont give a s**t what anyone thinks. 

"Whoht have you goht, Bobby?! Whoht have you WON?!"

They were probably all done in one take.

I also like the Bob exposed one, and its sequel.

Worst commercial is by far the Subaru dust in the wind one, or any car commercial that uses some classic rock song as a jingle. Oh when will that advertising fad ever go away?

The other commercials are just annoying because they are played over and over. You would think that something as watched as the Tour would get way more diverse advertising toward such an ostensibly large captive audience...but they keep showing the same dozen or so adverts over and over.

Oh, and Vehix.com commercials make me want to gouge my eyeballs out with an ice cream scoop. So bad.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

BenWA said:


> The other commercials are just annoying because they are played over and over. You would think that something as watched as the Tour would get way more diverse advertising toward such an ostensibly large captive audience...but they keep showing the same dozen or so adverts over and over.


This shouldn't be a surprise. Cycling in the US is not the mecca for advertising dollars. Advertising is a game of old habits, not risks and innovative thinking. It's kind of a minor miracle we have so many decent commercials right now.

Back in the day (even as late as last year), we had the same 5 commercials play over and over for the whole tour. Cyclists are still scarred from that Lincoln Navigator jingle.

fc


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

One vote for the Orange County Chopper workover of Lance's bike they are running on the Discovery Channel. It cracks me up everytime. Lance needs to raffle off the bike for a fundraiser for his foundation.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

francois said:


> This shouldn't be a surprise. Cycling in the US is not the mecca for advertising dollars. Advertising is a game of old habits, not risks and innovative thinking. It's kind of a minor miracle we have so many decent commercials right now.


I suppose that is true.

Oddly, there's a Tour recap show on CBS right now and they are using all the same commercials from OLN.

Another contender for worst commercial is that breathing one for whatever SUV, i.e. "the new rush."


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

My favorite is still the Nike 'Just Do It' ad with Lance's 10/6 press conference. When his voice cracks and he pauses while saying "the cancer has spread to my...abdomen" it always tears me up.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Miles E said:


> Right. It seems a bit ironic that auto makers apparently consider us a sophisticated group (witness all the commercials for Saab, Infinity, Jaguar, BMW, etc), but OLN figures we've got nothing better to do than watch the All Star BBQ tourney and 5 year old Survivor re-runs. Oh, so they've got switchbacks and treachery too? Count me in!


Let's not bad mouth the BBQ coverage. You know the difference between grilling and real BBQ? Brisket and pork butt? Dry rub and sauce? 

Yeah, I realize it's not athletic, but it's competitive as hell. And in the end, my BBQ (not grilled) just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> But now Didi is nothing but a cheap coporate schil


It's spelled "shill" and denotes a combined hearse and mourning coach. Later used to denote the concealed partner in a carnival or gambling ruse.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*All time favorite.*

Every year there are commercials that get overplayed. The one that didn't was after Lance's third TdF win the Nike one where he's slleping. They show in text all the miles, calories, etc in numbers then a 3 for his third win. Then it rotates into a w, for sweet dreams Lance. My wife talks about that one everytime I yell "RUNAWAY SHOES DOT COM!!!"


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> I like the Specialized commercials too - love the shower scene.
> 
> Most hated: I think it's for Levi's - guy trashes a new pair of jeans to give to his girl, so he can keep his comfy pair. Hey, you're going away, you damn well better give me something better than a scuzzy pair 'o jeans.


The Levi's "going away" ad . . . Makes me wonder what sort of relationship this guy has that he'd spend hours and hours faking a pair of jeans so he can defraud his girlfriend as he walks out of her life. I'm sorry, but it doesn't sell pants to me. 

John Basedow -- despite the comments here that he's not running his ads. I'm noting that his ads are positioned at the end of the commercial break -- a strong position that probably costs him extra $$$. When the ads call him a "fitness personality" I wonder what that means. I've never seen/heard of the guy except on the ads. And where'd he get that dorky haircut? 

T-Mobile ads . . . Besides the ads, I like the one where the guys are locked in the freezer, also the "interrogation" ad. But mostly I like the babe who pitches the minutes. She's right in there with the perky redhead in the Country Wide Home Finance ads. (Are they running on OLN, or is that CNN?) 

Foster's Beer -- "How long does it take an Aussie to find the perfect home?" Predictable, but it makes me think about moving down under, along with the one about the guy parachuting through the ceiling . . . 

Best ads? I think the logos on the rider's jerseys. T-Mobile seems to be flagging and disorganized, but they're still getting the brand name out in front of the viewers. 

I wonder if Discovery Channel will start covering bike racing?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Miles E said:


> Right. It seems a bit ironic that auto makers apparently consider us a sophisticated group (witness all the commercials for Saab, Infinity, Jaguar, BMW, etc), but OLN figures we've got nothing better to do than watch the All Star BBQ tourney and 5 year old Survivor re-runs. Oh, so they've got switchbacks and treachery too? Count me in!


Think about it. OLN doesn't have much else to advertise. They're probably advertising shows that will appear in primetime.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

RodeRash said:


> It's spelled "shill" and denotes a combined hearse and mourning coach. Later used to denote the concealed partner in a carnival or gambling ruse.


Jeeze!!! Some people take this stuff way to seriously and also think they are smarter than they really are. Sorry for the spelling error, but I suck at typing!!! I do have a good vocabulary though. Here is the definition from Webster's Dictionary:



> shill
> Function: noun
> Etymology: perhaps short for shillaber, of unknown origin
> 1 : one who acts as a decoy (as for a pitchman or gambler); also : one who makes a sales pitch
> 2 : PITCH


Since you found that you needed to try to correct my spelling and vocabulary, I guess I should at least take the time to correct you correction  

So next time someone posts asking about who makes the lightest stem and someone posts a link to a crappy Website from Taiwan, you can call them a "Schill" correctly


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone else see the Bob Roll singing in Italian or maybe French infront of Wheatridge Cyclery commercials? Might just be a local Colorado commercial though. Simplistic and genius.


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

RodeRash said:


> The Levi's "going away" ad . . . Makes me wonder what sort of relationship this guy has that he'd spend hours and hours faking a pair of jeans so he can defraud his girlfriend as he walks out of her life. I'm sorry, but it doesn't sell pants to me.
> ?


But maybe she's a clingy, over needy user who has alcoholic parents who are always causing trouble and the guys lucky to slip away and regain some self control of his life. Have you thought about that?

Or maybe these are just commercials and you're over analyzing them?

b7b


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

I like the Levi commercials too, but I think his wife is actually an ex-racer, not a podium girl.


----------



## Terrapin1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone else want to slap Jared Fogle (the Subway congressional testimony giver) around just a little. That dude is annoying as hell.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Terrapin1 said:


> Does anyone else want to slap Jared Fogle (the Subway congressional testimony giver) around just a little. That dude is annoying as hell.


I watched part of the Baseball hearings. This add is a parody of the hearings and I thought it was actually very cleverly done. No I do not like Jared commercials in general, but this one was pretty funny.


----------



## RivMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*.....go Vw.....*

It may be a bit showbinistic (sorry cant spell) but I really like the VW toureg commercial:

Lady with lot-o-bags in her hand banging every side mirror on her way through the parking lot

Guy in Toureg flips a switch...mirror moves in...she looks up and smiles

Guy flip mirror back out...just in time to...um...um...see her go (and go she does)

I'm a guy...sorry if that offends someone, but its the truth...lady's you know you'd be doing the same thing if a cowboy(or Metro male in tight pants; whatever's your flavor)/cyclist was walking by, there's nothing wrong with admiring someone elses hard work (or god given talent)

thats gota be the best in awhile....my 2c.

Garrett


----------

